# Solved: Video Card Fan Noises.. Driving me Crazy!



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a pc that I got this past September, and starting this morning, the fan on my EVGA 7300 GT video card is making constant humming noises, like the revving of an engine higher pitch as it speeds up and lower as it slows down. I called both the PC manufacturer and EVGA and they said they would replace it, but I would have to send in the video card, and wait two weeks for processing until they would send me one back. I am a college student, however, and I CANNOT afford to lose use of my pc for two weeks. I'm not really willing to buy another video card at the moment (again, poor because I'm a college student).

I took out the card and inspected it to see if the fan was catching the aluminum housing anywhere, and there are no obstructions anywhere to be seen. I even thoroughly cleaned it with some compressed air. 

In a few weeks, I could probably afford sending the video card in, but not right now - so my question is this - would unplugging the fan on my video card cause any severe increase in temperature where I would need to be worried? My case is a Raidmax Sagitta, so I have the large fan in the back, the smaller one on my AMD processor, as well as the other quite large illuminated one on the side panel. Would this be enough air flow to keep it at a safe temperature? *BTW, there are no temp gauges on the pc* 

Also, would not acting on the noise immediately cause some other damage? or is it only an annoyance?

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## LuckyStrike502 (Oct 12, 2006)

I would recommend using a little oil on the fan bearing. Make sure the oil is not water-based. Oil that comes with electric hair clippers or razors would be okay. I had a similar problem with my old video card. My fan was making a similar noise, then it stopped. Well, I found out a week later, after I started seeing artifacts while gaming, that it stopped making that noise because the fan stopped spinning, LOL. I put a small drop of clipper oil on the fan bearing, and the fan started spinning again, nice a quietly. However, it was too late because I destroyed my video card from it overheating. So yes, you can destroy your video card without proper cooling. Just try a small drop of oil and see if that takes care of the problem.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll have to try this. Where exactly, though, would I apply the oil? Where would the bearing actually be located?

I know that my video card can get fried if the temperature is too high, but would I sitll run that risk if I kept from gaming until I got my replacement? As well as me having the fan on the back, the one on my AMD, and the one on my side panel? Would that provide enough air flow and cooling to unlplug it?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

do not run your video card without the fan.............it is there for a reason,if your present fan is noisy u have the option to change the fan out 
i have recently changed out my stock fan on a 7600gt because it was noisy 
i purchased a zalman vf 900 and silence!!!!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Oil will only maybe stop the noise for a short time....the bearing in the fan is going and the fan needs replacing


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok, can anyone suggest a cheap fan as a replacement?

Also, can anyone give me steps on how to replace the fan? There are two white plastic things that stick into the card. I pinched the ends of those and retracted them, but the fan itself is still hooked quite snuggly to the card. I dont want to just start yanking on it to get it off... lol


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

Nevermind. I got the company to do a cross shipment, so thatll solve my problem once it gets here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

And hopefully Silence will be golden then


----------



## rusbkee (Aug 3, 2007)

I need to find out how to get a cross shipment from them, too. I am battling the same noisy card issue, and almost packed up my system to send back for warranty work(thinking it was the processor fan) until I read these and checked again only to discover it was the 7300 fan!

Please pass me that info, on how you got a cross shipment out of Nvidia.

Thanks!


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry, I must have misspoke. I actually got a cross shipment from the PC manufacturer - not EVGA. The manufacturer quickly agreed, but EVGA told me they do not do cross shipments under any circumstances.


----------

